# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  ...es brodelt in Bangkok

## schiene

Seit Tagen wird wieder in Bangkok demonstriert.Die Lage spitzt sich täglich mehr und mehr zu.
Ministerien wurden von den Demonstranten besetzt und das Polizeiaufgebot erhöht.
Mittlerweile wurde in bangkok der Ausnahmezustand ausgerufen.
Suthep Thaugsuban der Anführer der Proteste hat angekündigt,man werde alle Regierungsgebäude stürmen,falls Premierministerin Yingluck Shinawatra nicht zurücktritt. 
Ich kann nur hoffen das es nicht wieder extrem eskaliert und es Tote geben wird.

----------


## saiasia

sind die einen an der Macht, demonstrieren die anderen, 

sind die anderen an der Macht, demonstrieren die einen, usw, usw, usw......

----------


## Enrico

> sind die einen an der Macht, demonstrieren die anderen, 
> 
> sind die anderen an der Macht, demonstrieren die einen, usw, usw, usw......


Nicht auszumalen was das werden soll wenn der Chef mal nicht mehr lebt  ::

----------


## wein4tler

*Suthep missachtet den Haftbefehl und gibt nicht auf*

Am Dienstag hatte der Strafgerichtshof in Bangkok einen Haftbefehl gegen den Protestführer Suthep Thueaksuban ausgestellt.
Er forderte erneut seine Anhänger auf nach Bangkok zu kommen und seine Verhaftung zu verhindern.

pp Bangkok.

 „Wenn sie nicht wollen, dass ich verhaftet werde, dann kommen sie nach Bangkok und verbinden sie sich mit uns.
Das könnten meine letzten Worte an Sie sein. Ich weiß nicht, was aus mir wird“. Mit diesen Worten forderte der Protestführer
der Anti-Regierungsgruppen seine Anhänger auf, sich auf den Weg nach Bangkok zu machen um ihn dort weiter zu unterstützen. 
Bei seiner Erklärung gestern Abend vor dem Finanzministerium machte Suthep laut Aussagen der Presse bereits einen müden Eindruck.
Er sagte, dass er die Justiz respektiere und nicht flüchten werde. Allerdings werde er sich auch nicht freiwillig stellen. 

„Ich werde mich so lange nicht stellen“, sagte er, „bis wir das „Thaksin-Regime“ entwurzelt haben“. 

Er forderte die Demonstranten auf, besonders in der Nacht auf der Hut zu sein und der Polizei keine Chance zu geben, ihn zu verhaften. 
Gleichzeitig forderte er weitere Menschen in allen Provinzen auf, sich den Protesten anzuschließen. „Wenn wir etwas bewegen wollen, dann
müssen wir heute und morgen gleichzeitig in allen Provinzen kämpfen und die Beamten daran hindern, weiter für das „Thaksin-Regime“ zu arbeiten“. 
Damit forderte er alle Anti-Regierungs-Demonstranten im ganzen Land auf, mit der Belagerung der Ministerien fortzufahren und weitere Regierungsbüros
im ganzen Land zu übernehmen. 
„Ich gebe ihnen mein Wort“, sagte er in seiner Rede, “dass ich diesen Protest nicht für die Demokratische Partei, für Geld oder für den
Parteiführer Abhisit Vejjajiva führe. Und ich erkläre vor der Heiligkeit des Buddhismus, dass ich, Suthep Thueaksuban, auch in der Zukunft
nicht als Ministerpräsident kandidieren werde“, sagte er weiter.

----------


## schiene

Die deutsche Botschaft warnt.....

"Liebe Landsleute,

die Lage bei den Protesten gegen die Regierung hat sich gestern mit dem bedauerlichen Todesfall eines Studenten, der bei der Konfrontation zwischen Anhängern der Regierung und der Opposition ums Leben gekommen ist, zugespitzt.

Für heute sind weitere Proteste angekündigt. Diese sollen sich vor allem, aber nicht nur,  auf das Government House, das in der Nähe vieler touristischer Ziele der Innenstadt liegt, konzentrieren. Niemand kann derzeit vorhersehen, ob diese Proteste gewaltsam eskalieren.

Ich möchte Sie deshalb noch einmal eindringlich bitten, sich von Protestzügen oder Menschenansammlungen  fernzuhalten. Bitte denken Sie beim Besuch der touristischen Hauptattraktionen Bangkoks, wie des Königspalastes, Wat Po mit dem liegenden Buddha und  Wat Phra Kaeo mit dem Smaragd-Buddha daran, dass diese sich in der Nähe von Regierungsgebäuden und Ministerien befinden, die Ziel der Demonstranten werden können bzw. schon sind.

In der Hoffnung, Ihnen bald erfreulichere Dinge mitteilen zu können,
verbleibe ich
herzlichst
Ihr Rolf Schulze, Botschafter "

----------


## schiene

"Bangkok – Die Massenproteste gegen Thailands Regierung schlagen zunehmend in Gewalt um. Vier Menschen wurden am Wochenende nach Angaben der Behörden in der Hauptstadt Bangkok getötet, Dutzende wurden verletzt. Es handelte sich um die ersten Toten seit Beginn der Demonstrationen vor rund einem Monat."
hier geht's weiter....
Thailand: Immer mehr Tote bei Schlacht um Regierungssitz in Bangkok

----------


## schiene

"Proteste in Thailand: Regierungsgegner starten Sturm auf die Zentralen der Macht

Die Krawalle in Thailand gehen weiter. Tausende Regierungsgegner versuchten am Morgen, die Regierungszentrale, die Kommandozentrale der Polizei und das Parlament einzunehmen. Oppositionsführer Suthep stellte Ministerpräsidentin Yingluck ein Ultimatum für den Rücktritt."
hier gehts weiter...
Thailand: Regierungsgegner starten Sturm auf die Zentralen der Macht - SPIEGEL ONLINE

----------


## schiene

sehr interessante und gute Bilder zu den "Demonstrationen" gibts auf diesem Link zu sehen.....
Anti-Government Protests in Bangkok, Thailand | Gavin Gough

----------


## schiene

"Thailands Regierung setzt auf Deeskalation
Polizei baut Barrieren vor Regierungssitz und Polizeizentrale ab, um weitere Zusammenstöße mit den Demonstranten zu vermeiden.

Bangkok - Die thailändische Regierung hat die Polizei angewiesen, sich in der Auseinandersetzung mit protestierenden Regierungsgegnern zurückzuhalten. "Wir wollen Gewalt und Konfrontation vermeiden", sagte ein Regierungssprecher am Dienstag. Zuvor hatte bereits die Polizei erklärt, sich Demonstranten bei der geplanten Erstürmung des Polizeipräsidiums nicht in den Weg zu stellen. Polizisten bauten Barrikaden und Stacheldraht vor dem Gebäude ab, ebenso vor dem Sitz von Premierministerin Yingluck Shinawatra.

Man wolle Konfrontationen vermeiden, die Demonstranten seien auf dem Gelände willkommen, zitierte die Zeitung "Nation" Polizeichef Khamronvit Thupkrajang. "Ich verliere lieber das Gesicht als zuzusehen, wie Demonstranten verletzt oder getötet werden", sagte er nach diesen Angaben."

Quelle:
Thailands Regierung setzt auf Deeskalation - Thailand - derStandard.at

----------


## tom

Wie dies wohl aufzufassen ist? Geschickter Schachzug in Absprache mit der Regierung oder klarer Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an die Regierung?

Man liest zudem, dass sich nach den Geburtstagsfeiern des Königs die wichtigsten Militärführer zu einem Krisengipfel treffen werden. Auch dies lässt weiteren Raum für Spekulationen. Aber wir können von hier aus wohl eh keine schlüssigen Antworten liefern und es heisst vermutlich einfach abwarten...

Gruss Tom

----------


## wein4tler

Ist bei meiner Familie im Isaan auch so. Die wollen in Ruhe ihrer Arbeit nach gehen und von dem ganzen Zirkus in Bangkok nicht wissen. Wozu sich das Leben noch schwerer machen.

----------


## wein4tler

*Spezielles Einsatzteam soll Suthep und 14 weitere Kernmitglieder der PdRC verhaften*

Das Zentrum für die Verwaltung von Ruhe und Ordnung (CAPO) will ein spezielles Sondereinsatzkommando (Swat-Team) der Polizei einsetzen,
um 14 Kernmitglieder des Anti-Regierungs-Demokratischen Volksreformausschusses (PdRC) einschließlich Protestführer Suthep Thueaksuban zu verhaften.
PdRC Kernführern Suthep Thueaksuban sitzt im Santi Maitri Gebäude im Regierungshaus.
pp Bangkok.
Gestern erklärte der Capo-Sekretär Herr Tarit Pengdith, dass die Polizei nicht vorhabe, die Demonstranten zu zerstreuen. Stattdessen werde man versuchen,
die 14 Kernmitglieder einschließlich des Protestführer Suthep Thueaksuban zu verhaften. 
Er zitierte dabei eine Entscheidung des obersten Gerichtshofes (OAG) vom Donnerstag. Demnach sollen 51 wichtige Personen der PdRC, darunter 14 Kernmitglieder
gegen die bereits Haftbefehle vorliegen, wegen Hochverrats angeklagt werden. 
Das Gericht wird heute über die Anklage beraten, sagte Herr Tarit. „Wir erwarten“, sagte er weiter, „ dass nach der mündlichen Verhandlung weitere Haftbefehle
erlassen werden“. 
Außerdem wurde das Anti-Geldwäsche-Amt darum gebeten, die Vermögenswerte der Verdächtigen einzufrieren. 
Wir werden ein Swat-Team zur Strafverfolgung einsetzen, erklärte Herr Tarit. Jeder der 14 Protestführer wird von seinen eigenen Sicherheitskräften bewacht.
Aus diesem Grund wird das Swat-Team vermutlich 14 Einzeloperationen durchführen um die Verdächtigen festzunehmen. 

Die Operation wird wahrscheinlich zu weiteren Zusammenstößen und Verletzungen führen, fügte er hinzu. „Wir bitten daher alle Personen, die nicht an der PdRC Bewegung beteiligt sind, die Protestbereiche zu meiden“. 

Quelle: BangkokPost

----------


## wein4tler

Ich glaube nicht, dass sie das schaffen.

----------


## schiene

ein kleiner Videoclip ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7D4aYhypYw

----------


## wein4tler

*Alle Augen richten sich auf den Senat*

Wochenblitz, 14.5.14; Bangkok - Der Senat versucht, einen Ausweg aus der politischen Misere zu finden.
Sowohl Befürworter der Regierung als auch deren Gegner setzen die Senatoren unter Druck.
Am 13. Mai hielt der Senat eine zweite informelle Sitzung ab, um Lösungswege zu diskutieren.

Der kommissarische Senatssprecher Surachai Liangboonlertchai sagte, er habe den Oppositionsvorsitzenden Abhisit Vejjajiva und
den geschäftsführenden Premierminister Niwatthamrong Bunsongphaisarneingeladen. Während Abhisit der Einladung Folge leistete,
blieb Niwatthamrong der Sitzung fern. Er habe wegen des religiösen Feiertages Visakha Bucha Day andere Verpflichtungen, sagte er.
Ferner habe er Bedenken, ob es legal sei, was der Senat da versuche.
Abhisit schlug vor, ein Referendum durchzuführen, damit das Volk bestimmen könne, wie es weitergeht. In dem Referendum könne
gefragt werden, wie ein Reformrat ohne Politiker gebildet werden könnte, wie Reformen durchgeführt werden könnten und wie man 
sicherstellen könne, dass sich eine gewählte Regierung auch an diese Reformen hält. Falls nicht, müsste diese Regierung dann aufgelöst
und die Regierungspartei verboten werden.

Der bestellte Senator Wanchai Sornsiri empfahl, sich mit dem Kronrat zu treffen, aber auch Kontakt mit dem ehemaligen Premierminister Thaksin
aufzunehmen. Wanchai sagte, dass Thaksin im Mittelpunkt des politischen Konflikts stehe, und es liege an Thaksin, ob dieser Konflikt beendet werde.
Surachai rief die Regierungspartei Phuea Thai Party auf, nicht die Moral des Senats zu unterminieren, sondern vielmehr zu versuchen, mit diesem
eine Lösung herbeizuführen.
Doch die Partei zeigte sich wenig kompromissbereit. Sie erstattete beim Department of Special Investigations Anzeige und wirft dem kommissarischen 
Senatssprecher Surachai und weiteren Senatoren vor, Gesetzte gebrochen zu haben, weil diese dem PDRC-Führer Suthep behilflich seien. Es gab wieder
Geheimgespräche zwischen Surachai und Suthep, von denen Journalisten ausgeschlossen waren. Auch hat Suthep das Regierungsgebäude mit völliger
Selbstverständlichkeit in Beschlag genommen, als ob er schon die neue Regierung stellen würde.

Nach der informellen Sitzung, an der etwa 60 Senatoren teilnahmen, wurde erklärt, man sei übereingekommen, drei Arbeitsgruppen einzurichten, die sich 
mit anderen Organisationen in Verbindung setzen sollen, um unter anderem Wege zu finden, die aus der Krise führen könnten. Auch sollen Mitglieder des 
Kabinetts eingeladen werden, um mit diesen zu sprechen. Das soll bereits heute oder morgen geschehen.
Eingeladen hat der Senat auch den Generalsekretär der UDD, Nattawut Saikuar, doch die Rothemden schlugen die Einladung aus.
Nattawut sagte, die UDD sei gegen die Pläne, dass der Senatssprecher einen Übergangs-Premierminister ernenne. Rothemden-Führer Jatuporn Prompan
warf Surachai und Suthep vor, gemeinsam zu kollaborieren, um einen neuen Premierminister zu ernennen. Jatuporn warnte, dass in diesem Falle
die Rothemden ihre Demonstrationen ausweiten werden.

Unterdessen warf Protestanführer Suthep der Regierung vor, nicht mehr voll funktionsfähig zu sein. Die Regierung habe versäumt, die wirtschaftlichen Probleme 
zu lösen und die Leute litten unter steigenden Lebenshaltungskosten.
Aus diesem Grunde brauche das Land eine funktionsfähige Regierung mit einem Premierminister, der ab sofort das Land regieren kann, sagte Suthep ohne zu 
erwähnen, dass er selbst es war, der die Wahlen vom 2. Februar störte und so verhinderte, dass eine neue, funktionsfähige Regierung gewählt werden konnte.
Abschließend stieß PDRC-Co-Führer Thaworn Senneam noch eine Drohung aus. Wenn es dem Senat nicht innerhalb von sieben Tagen gelinge, einen neuen Premierminister
zu installieren, dann sei die PDRC darauf vorbereitet, „entscheidende Aktionen“ durchzuführen.

----------


## wein4tler

*Suthep wird nicht müde und kündigt erneut die „letzte Schlacht“ an*

Suthep Thueaksuban, der Anführer der PdRC kündigt wieder einmal den endgültigen Sieg in der „letzten Schlacht“ an.
Sollte auch diese Schlacht fehlschlagen, so schwor Suthep, werde er sich ergeben und der Polizei stellen.

pp Bangkok. Die letzte Schlacht von Suthep Thueaksuban beginnt heute und soll bis zum 26. Mai dauern. Bis dahin will Suthep
alle Ressourcen und Energien aufbringen, um die Mission endlich abzuschließen. „Dieser "Film" hat zu lange gedauert“, sagte er.
Ob es ein Happy End gibt, hängt von den Menschen ab", betonte Suthep. 
Die PdRC wird alle Register ziehen“, sagte er weiter. „Wir wollen unsere Mission, das Land von dem sogenannten Thaksin-Regime
zu befreien endlich abschließen und eine neue Regierung installieren. 
„Das wird unser letzter Kampf“, sagte er weiter und forderte alle seine Anhänger auf, sich an dem Kampf zu beteiligen.
„Von heute bis zum 26. Mai werden wir alles tun, um die Regierung zu vertreiben. 
„Sollte uns das nicht gelingen, wird es keinen weiteren Kampf geben“, betonte er. Er schwor, dass er sich im Fall einer Niederlage den Behörden stellen werde. 

Heute, am Sonntag will sich Suthep mit Beamten, pensionierten Gouverneuren und weiteren Repräsentanten von Staatsunternehmen
und Gewerkschaften treffen und über die weiteren Pläne diskutieren. Wie diese Pläne aussehen, gab er jedoch nicht bekannt. 
Der PdRC Sprecher Akanat Promphan sagte gestern, dass sich die PdRC nicht im Konflikt mit dem Senat befinden würde. Allerdings betonte er, 
dass selbst wenn Herr Suthep zwischen heute und dem 26. Mai verhaftet werden sollte, diesen keinen Einfluss auf den letzten Kampf haben werde.
Die PdRC würde an Sutheps Plan festhalten und sich nicht stoppen lassen. 

Quelle: BangkokPost, So.;18.5.2014

----------


## wein4tler

*Staatliche Gewerkschaften wollen Suthep unterstützen und die Arbeit niederlegen*

Der Generalsekretär der Staatlichen Gewerkschaften erklärte am Sonntag, dass man die PdRC bei ihrem Kampf gegen das „Thaksin-Regime“ 
unterstützen und am 22. Mai die Arbeit niederlegen werde.

pp Bangkok. Bei einer Pressekonferenz am Sonntag erklärte der Generalsekretär der staatlichen Gewerkschaften, Herr Komsan Thongsiri, 
dass man Suthep und seine Anhänger bei ihrem Kampf gegen das „Thaksin-Regime“ und deren Regierungsbeamte, die nur als Lakaien dienen
würden, unterstützen werde. 
Herr Komsan sagte weiter, dass bei einem Treffen zwischen Vertretern der Gewerkschaften der Staatsunternehmen und des Demokratischen
Volks Reform Komitees (PdRC) insgesamt fünf Möglichkeiten besprochen wurden. Dazu gehören:

1. Alle Mitglieder und Sympathisanten werden aufgefordert, sich den Befehlen des „Thaksin-Regimes“ und deren Lakaien zu widersetzen. 
2. Zum sichtbaren Protest gegen die Übergangsregierung sollen die Demonstranten Schilder, Plakate und Banner anfertigen und sie sichtbar an
    ihren Fahrzeugen und vor allen staatlichen Betrieben anbringen. 
3. Des weiteren sollen die Anhänger auch ihre Kleidung, ihre Arbeitsplätze, Häuser und Fahrzeuge mit der thailändischen Nationalflagge und anderen
    von der PdRC genutzten Symbolen kennzeichnen. 
4. Alle Mitglieder werden aufgefordert, sich an den Kundgebungen der PdRC am 19. und am 21. Mai zu beteiligen. 
5. Am 22. Mai sollen dann schließlich alle ihre Arbeit niederlegen und an den Kundgebungen und Demonstrationen der PdRC teilnehmen.
    Dies wolle man so lange durchhalten, bis die Macht wieder dem Volke gehören würde. 
Herr Konsam betonte, dass man auch noch schärfere Maßnahmen ergreifen könnte, falls die Übergangsregierung dann immer noch nicht
zurücktreten sollte. „Wir müssen uns von dem Thaksin-Regime befreien“, erklärte er bei seiner Rede vor der Presse. 
Auf die Frage, wie denn weitere schärfere Maßnahmen aussehen könnten antwortete Khun Konsam, dass man, wie schon einmal, 
auch noch weitere Strom- und Wasserunternehmen lahmlegen könnte. Bisher sei dass allerdings noch nicht geplant, fügte er hinzu. 

Quelle: BankokPost; 19.5.2014

----------


## schiene

*Soldaten marschieren nach Verhängung des Kriegsrechts in Bangkok auf*
"In Thailand hat die Armee nach monatelangem politischen Machtkampf das Kriegsrecht verhängt. Ziel der Maßnahme sei es, Recht und Ordnung aufrechtzuerhalten, teilte Armeechef Prayuth in einer Erklärung mit. Es handele sich nicht um einen Putsch. Die Regierung sei weiter im Amt. In der Hauptstadt Bangkok marschierten kurz darauf Soldaten auf. Nach Berichten von Korrespondenten tauchte auch bei Fernsehsendern und Zeitungsredaktionen Militär auf. - In Thailand hatte es in den vergangenen Monaten immer wieder Zusammenstöße zwischen Anhängern von Regierung und Opposition gegeben. Am 7. Mai wurden Ministerpräsidentin Yingluck Shinawatra und neun Mitglieder ihres Kabinetts vom Verfassungsgericht wegen Machtmissbrauchs abgesetzt. Die Opposition fordert die Einsetzung einer nicht gewählten sogenannten Volksregierung. Die für Juli geplanten Neuwahlen will sie boykottieren, wenn es zuvor keine politischen Reformen gibt."
Quelle:
http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/soldat...news_id=359988

----------


## pit

Warten wir es mal ab. Heute früh war auf dem Weg zur Arbeit business like usual, also nichts außergewöhnliches zu sehen.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

*Was bedeutet das Kriegsrecht für Thailand?*

Heute, Di., 20. Mai kündete Armeechef Prayuth-Chan-ocha das Kriegsrecht für ganz Thailand an. 
Damit hat das Militär zahlreiche legale Möglichkeiten um eventuelle Aufstände niederschlagen zu können. 

Das Kriegsrecht gibt den Militärs die Macht: 

·        Gegen Aufstände oder Unruhen vorzugehen.
·        Unruhen mit Waffengewalt zu unterdrücken.
·        Suchen, konfiszieren und besetzen von Fahrzeugen und Räumlichkeiten.
·        Informationen zu unterdrücken oder zu zensieren.
·        Post und Schriftverkehr zu kontrollieren oder zu unterdrücken.
·        Das Militärgericht kann eingesetzt werden.
·        Zivilisten können zur Unterstützung des Militärs einberufen werden.
·        Ressourcen, Fahrzeuge und logistisches Material kann eingezogen werden.
·        Öffentliche Versammlungen, Publikationen, Rundfunk, Presse, Verkehr und Reisen können beschränkt oder ganz verboten werden.
·        Ausgangssperren können verhängt werden.
·        Verdächtige Personen können für maximal sieben Tage verhaftet und eingesperrt werden.
·        Menschen haben kein Anrecht auf eine Entschädigung, falls ihr Eigentum durch das Eingreifen des Militärs beschädigt wird.
·        Das Kriegsrecht kann nur durch ein königliches Dekret aufgehoben werden.

Quelle: The Nation

----------


## wein4tler

*Thailand rutscht in die Rezession* 

Thailand, Wochenblitz, 20.05.2014  - Wirtschaftswissenschaftler befürchteten es, jetzt ist es amtlich: 
Thailand steckt seit Beginn des Jahres in einer Rezession. Das Wirtschaftswachstum schrumpfte im ersten Quartal um 2,1 Prozent
(Vergleich letztes Quartal 2013) bzw. um 0,6 Prozent (Vergleich Januar bis März 2013)
Die Nationale Behörde für Wirtschaft und soziale Entwicklung (NSDB) gab die Zahlen am 19. Mai bekannt.
Gleichzeitig korrigierte die Behörde ihre Prognose für die Wirtschaftsaussichten in diesem Jahr nach unten. War man ursprünglich von
einem Wachstum von 3 bis 4 Prozent ausgegangen, so wird das Wirtschaftswachstum 2014 nach jetzigen Prognosen voraussichtlich
2,5 Prozent nicht überschreiten.
Das ist der stärkste Rückgang der Wirtschaftsleistung seit Ende 2011. Vor zweieinhalb Jahren brach die Konjunktur wegen der
verheerenden Flutkatastrophe um 8,9 Prozent ein.

Thailand, eigentlich einer der Wirtschaftsmotoren in Südostasien, ist das einzige Land der Region, das im ersten Quartal ein Defizit
erwirtschaftete. Zum Vergleich: Malaysias Wirtschaft wuchs in den ersten drei Monaten des Jahres um 6,1 Prozent, Indonesien meldet
ein Wirtschaftswachstum von 5,21 Prozent.

Der Ökonom Gundy Cahyadi von der DBS Bank in Singapur sagte, dass die negativen Auswirkungen der politischen Wirren auf die
thailändische Konjunktur größer seien als ursprünglich angenommen.
Je länger es keine funktionierende Regierung gäbe, um so mehr würde die Wirtschaft darunter leiden.
Die thailändische Autoindustrie ist angeschlagen, die einen Anteil von 11 Prozent am Bruttoinlandsprodukt hat. In Thailand werden weniger
Fahrzeuge verkauft, rund 30.000 Facharbeiter in der Automobilbranche wurden in diesem Jahr bereits entlassen. Die bei Arbeitern so beliebten
Überstunden gibt es momentan nicht mehr.

Auch die Tourismusindustrie, die einen Anteil von ca. 10 Prozent am Bruttoinlandsprodukt hat, ist eingebrochen. Zwischen Januar und April kamen
5 Prozent weniger Touristen als Anfang 2013. Darauf reagierte das thailändische Fremdenverkehrsamt TAT und korrigierte seine Prognose von 28 Millionen
auf 26,3 Millionen Touristen in diesem Jahr nach unten.
Der Touristenrat Thailand schätzt, dass die politischen Unruhen dem Tourismus bislang Einnahmeverluste von 100 Milliarden Baht bescherten.

----------


## Enrico

Quelle: BILD

----------


## chauat

Ja schwer Bewaffnet und ohne Magazin. Die meisten Bilder die man sehen konnte waren die Waffen nicht geladen. Warten wir mal ab wie es sich diesmal entwickelt. Denke mal wenn jetzt alle Fanatiker zwei Gänge runter schalten wird es wieder.

----------


## rampo

Meine Meinung , das war das Richtige das sich jetzt das Militae eingeschaltet hat .

Bevor die zwei   verueckten Farben das Land , wirklich in einen Buergerkrieg fuehren .

Hab mal bei unseren Arbeitern gefragt , sie haben kein Problem das das Militaer jetzt das Sagen hat .

Fg

----------


## chauat

Richtig!  :: 

Auch das gerade die Deutschen ein Problem mit dem Militär habe ist nicht schuld der Thai Army sonder der nicht abgeschlossenen Deutschen Geschichte. Die Deutschen hätten allen Grund auch Stolz auf ihre Arme zu sein. Tun sie aber nicht, selber schuld. Aber dann bitte nicht hingehen und den Thai vorwerfen sie Respektieren ihren Army und mögen sie. Ich glaube nicht das der Prayuth das gerade gerne macht.

----------


## wein4tler

*Mit dem Kriegsrecht regiert die Ungewissheit* 

Wochenblitz;Bangkok, 21.5.2014 - Bei einem Krieg ist das erste Opfer die Wahrheit, heißt es. Diese alte Weisheit gilt
natürlich auch nach einem Militärputsch oder nach Verhängung des Kriegsrechts.
Nachdem das Kriegsrecht am 20. Mai um drei Uhr morgens verhängt wurde, sickerten nur langsam einige wenige Einzelheiten durch.
Sicher ist nur, dass das Vorgehen der Armee in aller Heimlichkeit entschieden wurde. Weder Regierung noch Polizei wurden informiert,
auch nicht die Chefs der anderen beiden Waffengattungen. Vermutlich wusste nur der innerste Zirkel um Armeechef Prayuth Chan-ocha Bescheid.
Die Armee gründete das „Kommando zur Erhaltung von Ruhe und Ordnung“ (POMC), das mit der Ausführung aller Operationen im Zusammenhang
mit dem Kriegsrecht beauftragt wurde.

*Strikte Zensur*
Eine der ersten Bulletins der POMC war die Aufforderung zur strikten Zensur. Mehrere Fernsehsender wurden abgeschaltet, in allen anderen sitzen Offiziere,
die genau beobachten, was gesendet wird. Zeitungen wurden angewiesen, sich selbst zu zensieren. So dürfen beispielsweise keine Interviews mit
Politikwissenschaftlern geführt werden, die erörtern, ob es richtig war, das Kriegsrecht zu verhängen oder wohin dies Thailand führen könnte.
Die POMC verbat sich jedwede Kritik an der Verhängung des Kriegsrechts.
Diese Zensurmaßnahmen gelten nicht nur für Fernsehen, Radio und Zeitungen, sondern auch für das Internet wie Online-Zeitungen und soziale Netzwerke.

Prayuth betonte mehrmals, dass es sich nicht um einen Putsch handele. Das Time-Magazine schrieb daraufhin: „Wenn es wie ein Putsch aussieht, wenn
es wie ein Putsch riecht, dann ist es ein Putsch.“

Einige politische Beobachter sind der Ansicht, dass das Kriegsrecht das Anti-Regierungslager bevorzugt, andere sind der Meinung, dass es sich tatsächlich
um einen „stillen Putsch“ handelt, Prayuth die Situation aber so nicht bezeichnen will, weil er befürchtet, die Weltgemeinschaft könnte Sanktionen gegen Thailand verhängen.

Prayuth erklärte auf einer Pressekonferenz am Nachmittag des 20. Mai, das Kriegsrecht sei gerechtfertigt, weil seit Beginn der Anti-Regierungsdemonstrationen 28 Menschen
starben und über 700 verletzt wurden.
Der Armeechef sieht sich eigenen Angaben zufolge als Mediator, der die beiden politischen Lager an den Verhandlungstisch zwingen will. Er forderte die Beamten und Bürger 
des Landes auf, zur Arbeit zu gehen.

*Schlagabtausch zwischen Journalisten und Armeechef Prayuth*

Ein Journalist fragte während der Pressekonferenz, was mit der Regierung, dem Senat sei.
Daraufhin wurde *Prayuth ungehalten*: „Fragen Sie mich nicht alles. Wenn Sie mich alles fragen, bleibt alles liegen. Niemand kann Antworten bezüglich 
der Zukunft geben. Es gibt Dinge, auf die es keine Antwort gibt.“
Daraufhin der* Journalist*: „Glauben Sie, es wird Wahlen geben?“
*Prayuth:* „Ich schlage vor, Sie gehen zum Arzt und lassen Ihre Ohren behandeln.“
*Journalist*: „Wie ist der Status der Regierung im Moment?“
*Prayuth:* Nun, Sie sollten gehen. Sie kennen meine Antwort. Warum fragen Sie mich das?
*Journalist*: „Ich weiß die Antwort nicht. Daher frage ich Sie.“
*Prayuth:* „Gehen Sie und fragen Sie jemanden, der die Antwort kennt. Ich bin hier, um Ruhe und Ordnung zu erhalten.“
*Journalist:* „Die Armee kann also Dinge machen, ohne vorher das Einverständnis der Regierung zu erhalten?“
*Prayuth:* „Wo ist die Regierung? Wo ist sie jetzt?“

*Reaktionen von Politikern*

Der geschäftsführende Premierminister Niwattumrong Boonsongpaisantraf sich bislang nicht mit Armeechef Prayuth zu Gesprächen.
Niwattumrong nahm Stellung und sagte, die Armee müsse sich an die Verfassung halten, um Gesetz und Ordnung aufrecht zu erhalten.

Der kommissarische Justizminister Chaikasem Nitisiri sagte, der Armeechef müsse die Regierung über seine Schritte informieren.
Die Regierung werde jetzt abwarten, um zu sehen, was der Armeechef als nächstes mache.

Der kommissarische Senatssprecher Surachai Liangboonlertchaisagte, der Senat werde mit seinem Plan fortfahren, einen Übergangspremierminister
zu installieren und eine Regierung einzusetzen, die dann alle Befugnisse habe, das Land zu regieren. Dieser bei Verfassungsrechtlern umstrittene Plan
soll in den nächsten Tagen vorgelegt werden.

*Reaktionen der beiden Protestanführer*

Der *Anführer der Rothemden, Jatuporn Prompan*, sagte, dass er bereit sei, mit PDRC-Anführer Suthep Thaugsuban zu verhandeln.
Diese Gespräche müssten aber „den Prinzipien der Demokratie folgen.“ Jatuporn bestand darauf, dass die Rothemden demonstrieren werden,
wenn es einen Putsch gibt oder entgegen der Grundlagen der Verfassung ein neuer Premierminister eingesetzt wird.

*PDRC-Protestanführer Suthep* teilte seinen Anhängern auf der Ratchadamnoen Avenue unterdessen mit, dass man das Militär moralisch
unterstützen wolle. An die Anweisung, die Demomeile nicht zu verlassen, will sich Suthep aber nicht halten. Er rief zu einer Massenkundgebung 
auf der Sukhumvit Road und auf dem Sanam Luang auf. Diese soll ab 23. Mai stattfinden, und am 26. Mai werde die PDRC ihren Sieg feiern,
kündigte Suthep an. Er erwarte, dass sich eine Million Menschen an den Demonstrationen beteiligen, auch wenn das ein klarer Verstoß gegen das Kriegsrecht ist.

*Reaktionen von Analysten*

Politikwissenschaftler Panitan Wattanayagornvon der Chulalongkorn Universität sagte, er glaube, dass die Rolle des Militärs in der jetzigen
politischen Situation positiv sei, auch wenn die Verhängung des Kriegsrechts „quasi ein Putsch“ sei.

Verfassungsrechtler Verapat Paruyawong sagte, dass das Militär zwei Möglichkeiten habe, die auf der Hand liegen: Entweder nutze es die Chance,
in friedlicher Atmosphäre sichere Wahlen abzuhalten oder aber es wird in einem pseudo-legalen Prozess die kommissarische Regierung durch
eine neue Regierung ersetzt, die der traditionellen Elite nahe steht. „Der Moment der Demaskierung wird kommen“, fügte er hinzu.

----------


## chauat

Der reagiert genau so auf die fragen des Reporters wie ich auf dumme fragen als Baustellenleiter reagiere wenn ich was machen muss was ich eigentlich gar nicht will und so ein Trottel meint dann noch er müsse jetzt seinen Senf dazu geben. Kantholz nehmen und drauf. Der ist genervt, ich denke das zeigt die Reaktion ganz klar.

----------


## wein4tler

*Erste Krisengespräche setzen positive Zeichen*

Nachdem General Prayuth alle betroffenen Parteien zu einem Krisengespräch an einen gemeinsamen Tisch gerufen hat,
ist die erste Gesprächsrunde positiv verlaufen. Alle Konfliktparteien sind sich zumindest darin einig, so schnell wie möglich
eine Lösung für die Krise zu finden.

pp Bangkok. Vertreter der Übergangsregierung, der Phak Phuea Thai Partei, der Vereinigten Front für Demokratie gegen Diktatur (UDD),
der Demokratischen Partei, der Demokratischen Volks Reform Committee (PdRC), der Wahlkommission und der Senat waren am Mittwoch
zu einem Krisengespräch zusammen gekommen. 

Außer dem geschäftsführenden Ministerpräsidenten Niwattumrong Boonsongpaisan und Phuea Thai Führer Jarupong Ruangsuwan nahmen
alle wichtigen Führer an der Sitzung teil. Phuea Thai-Sprecher Prompong Nopparit erklärte kurz, das der Parteichef nicht an der Sitzung teilnehmen
könne, da er in Udon Thani sei. 

Col Winthai Suwaree, ein stellvertretender Sprecher der Armee sagte, dass der Armeechef zwar an der Sitzung teilnehmen würde, aber nicht vorhabe,
die angebotenen Lösungen zu beeinflussen. 

Nach dem Treffen waren alle Beteiligten und auch der Armeechef sehr wortkarg. Man sei zu keinem übereinstimmenden Ergebnis gekommen und wolle
die Gespräche am Donnerstagnachmittag fortsetzen, hieß es nur kurz gegenüber der fragenden Presse. 

Quelle: BangkokPost

----------


## wein4tler

*Das Militär hat die Macht übernommen*

Nur zwei Tage nachdem Armeechef Prayuth das Land unter Kriegsrecht gesetzt hat, haben sich die Streitkräfte
heute dazu entschlossen, die Kontrolle des Landes zu ergreifen um Ruhe und Ordnung zu gewährleisten.

pp Bangkok. In seiner ersten Ankündigung sagte General Prayuth, dass die Armee, die Oberste Heeresleitung, die Luftwaffe,
die Marine und die Nationalpolizei beschlossen haben, die Kontrolle des Landes zu ergreifen. Dadurch soll weitere Gewalt verhindert werden. 

Die Entscheidung fiel, nachdem die Armee alle wichtigen „Spieler“ am heutigen Donnerstag zu einem Sieben-Parteien-Treffen in den
Armee Club geladen hatte. Gegen 17 Uhr Ortszeit erklärte General Prayuth in einer kurzen Fernsehansprache, dass die zerstrittenen Parteien
zu keiner Einigung gekommen seien. 
Anschließend wurden alle Anwesenden, außer den Vertretern des Senats und der Wahlkommission im Armeeclub verhaftet, berichtet die BangkokPost.
Darunter sollen sich Vertreter der Übergangsregierung, des Demokratischen Volks-Reform-Komitees (PdRC), der Vereinigten Front für Demokratie gegen Diktatur (UDD),
der Phak Phuea Thai Partei und ein Demokrat der Partei von Abhisit Vejjajiva befunden haben. 

Unmittelbar vor der Fernsehansprache von General Prayuth wurde der Anführer der Proteste gegen die Regierung, Suthep Thueaksuban von Soldaten verhaftet
und von dem Treffen abgeführt. Gleichzeitig wurden am Ort des Geschehens die Truppen massiv verstärkt. 
Laut Berichten hätten die Soldaten bei den darauffolgenden Protesten der Regierungsanhänger Warnschüsse in die Luft abgegeben. 
Gegen 18 Uhr wurde für das ganze Land eine Ausgangssperre von 22 bis 5 Uhr morgens verhängt. 

Quelle: BangkokPost

----------


## wein4tler

Nun ist endlich die Katze aus dem Sack.

----------


## pit

> Nun ist endlich die Katze aus dem Sack.


Da bist Du aber zuversichtlich! Das war höchstens ein Kätzchen. Wir warten mal 24 oder auch 48 Stunden. Das wird auf jeden Fall anders, als 2006, wo man sich als Tourist für ein Erinnerungsfoto neben einen Soldaten stellen konnte.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

*General Prayuth hat sich selbst zum Ministerpräsident erklärt*

Der Chef der Armee, General Prayuth Chan-Ocha hat sich selbst zum amtierenden Ministerpräsidenten erklärt.

pp Bangkok.
In einer Erklärung des Nationalen Rates zur Aufrechterhaltung des Friedens „National Peace and Order Maintaining Council“ (NPOMC)
hat sich der Chef der Armee, General Prayuth Chan-Ocha, am Donnerstagabend zum amtierenden Ministerpräsidenten erklärt. 

Dabei heißt es weiter, dass der Befehlshaber der Armee den Posten als Ministerpräsident für administrative Zwecke ausüben wird.
„Einige Gesetze schreiben vor, dass der Ministerpräsident oder die ihm zugeordneten Personen berechtigt sind, Aktionen im Rahmen
des Rechts durchzuführen“ heißt es in der Ankündigung. 

In den ersten 16 Stunden nach dieser Erklärung wurden von den Militärbehörden zwei Aufträge und 19 Meldungen abgegeben.
Jede Meldung wurde mehrmals über Radio- und TV-Stationen ausgestrahlt, die unter militärischer Kontrolle stehen und ansonsten abgeschaltet wurden. 

Andere Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten einschließlich Internet, Printmedien und Mobiltelefone funktionieren zumindest am Freitagmorgen noch
und blieben von einer Abschaltung verschont. 
Allerdings wurden alle Medien aufgefordert, keine ehemaligen Regierungsbeamte, Wissenschaftler, Richter, Anwälte oder sonstige Personen 
oder Mitglieder von unabhängigen Organisationen in einer Weise zu interviewen, die Konflikte oder Verwirrungen in der Öffentlichkeit schaffen könnten. 

Es wurde wiederholt darauf hingewiesen, dass bei Zuwiderhandlungen mit rechtlichen Maßnahmen oder einer Abschaltung der entsprechenden Medien zu rechnen ist. 

Quelle: BangkokPost

----------


## wein4tler

Nun wurde das Kätzchen zum Kater! Wird interessant wie der neue, selbsternannte MP weiter vor geht. Das Rothemden-Lager auf der Aksa-Strasse hat er schon räumen lassen. 
Gegen die Gelb-Hemden scheint er nicht so eloquent vor zu gehen. Warum hat sich das Königshaus noch nicht zur Lage gemeldet? Was läuft da hinter den Kulissen?

----------


## pit

> Gegen die Gelb-Hemden scheint er nicht so eloquent vor zu gehen.


Mit der Räumung von Chaeng Watthana wurde bereits begonnen, ebenso der Lumpini Park. Wurde heute früh kurz in TV gezeigt.

 ::

----------


## pit

Es gibt wieder Fernsehen auf fast allen Kanälen. Die Seifenopern werden unzensiert gesendet, bei den Nachrichten bin ich mir im Moment noch nicht sicher. Was aber sicher ist, wenn man nun TV oder Radio einschaltet, ist man nicht mehr gezwungen, zur stimmungsvollen Musik der neuen Regierung zu lauschen. Ich erinnere mich, dass diese Art von Musik auch in DE gesendet wird. Aber nur im Rheinland und dann auch nur an Fettdonnerstag, um Karnevalsstimmung zu machen.

 ::

----------


## schiene

*Putsch in Thailand*

Thailands Generäle wollen nach dem Putsch jeden Widerstand im Keim ersticken. Sie halten Ex-Regierungschefin Yingluck Shinawatra gefangen - an einem unbekannten Ort. 

Nach dem Putsch will Thailands Militär Ex-Regierungschefin Yingluck Shinawatra und andere führende Politiker erst einmal für einige Zeit aus dem Verkehr ziehen. "Sie werden bis zu einer Woche festgehalten, je nachdem, wie direkt sie in die Krise verwickelt waren", sagte Armeesprecher Winthai Suvaree am Samstag in Bangkok.


"Yingluck wird nach Angaben ihrer Partei an einem unbekannten Ort vom Militär festgehalten. "Es wurde bestätigt, dass sie von der Armee festgenommen wurde, nachdem sie sich gestern der Militärführung gestellt hatte", sagte ein hochrangiges Mitglied ihrer Puea-Thai-Partei am Samstag. "Wir kennen ihren Aufenthaltsort nicht, da sie und ihre Begleiter ihre Mobiltelefone abgeben mussten."

Nach dem Militärputsch hatten die Streitkräfte am Freitag mehr als 150 führende Politiker zum Rapport bestellt und sie mit Ausreiseverboten belegt. Yingluck und ihr Nachfolger Niwattumrong Boonsongpaisan meldeten sich bei einem Militärposten in Bangkok. Seitdem wurde Yingluck in der Öffentlichkeit nicht mehr gesehen. Ihr Berater Wim Rungwattanajinda äußerte die Vermutung, Yingluck könne in ein Militärcamp außerhalb der Hauptstadt gebracht worden sein. Die Armee schwieg zu ihrem Verbleib.

Das Militär hatte am Donnerstag nach einer monatelangen Staatskrise die Regierung abgesetzt. Armeechef Prayut übernahm die Leitung eines "Nationalen Friedenskomitees" und setzte die Verfassung außer Kraft. Um weitere Unruhen und Proteste zu ersticken, verhängte die Armee überdies ein nächtliches Ausgehverbot. Hintergrund des Konflikts ist ein seit fast zehn Jahren andauernder Machtkampf zwischen Anhängern des früheren Ministerpräsidenten Thaksin Shinawatra - Yinglucks älterer Bruder - und der königstreuen Mittelschicht. Thaksin wird von der armen Landbevölkerung unterstützt. Aus dem Exil hat er nach wie vor großen Einfluss - zuletzt durch seine Schwester als Regierungschefin.

Nach dem Militärputsch wurden aus Thaksins Umfeld Überlegungen über die Bildung einer Exilregierung laut. "Der Militärputsch durch die thailändische Armee besitzt keine Legitimität", sagte Robert Amsterdam, ein enger Berater Thaksins am Freitagabend. "Diejenigen, denen das thailändische Volk das Mandat im Rahmen freier und fairer Wahlen erteilt hat, ziehen jetzt die Bildung einer Exilregierung in Erwägung." Zudem verurteilte er die Festnahmen durch das Militär. "Angesichts des schlechten Rufs der thailändischen Armee in Bezug auf Menschenrechte machen wir uns große Sorgen um die Verhafteten."
Quelle:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/auslan...2.html#ref=rss

----------


## schiene

"Das thailändische Militär hat den Senat aufgelöst und Armeechef Prayut Chan-o-Cha die legislative Gewalt übertragen. Das teilten die Streitkräfte im Fernsehen mit.
Zuvor hatte das Militär die abgesetzte Premierministerin Yingluck Shinawatra und mehr als 150 weitere Politiker aus Regierung und Opposition verhaftet, sie sollen bis zu einer Woche festgehalten werden. General Prayuth Chan Ocha erklärte sich zum neuen Regierungschef und kündigte Verfassungsänderungen an.
Gegen alle amtierenden Regierungsmitglieder wurden Ausreiseverbote verhängt. Die ehemalige Premierministerin Shinawatra wurde gemeinsam mit ehemaligen Kabinettsmitgliedern sowie einigen Oppositionspolitikern ins Hauptquartier der Armee bestellt und wurde seitdem nicht mehr gesehen. 
Quelle:
hier gehts weiter
http://www.zeit.de/politik/ausland/2...utsch-militaer

----------


## wein4tler

*Suthep soll wegen Rebellion angeklagt werden*

Suthep Thueaksuban und vier seiner älteren Kernführer der aufgelösten PdRC wurden am Montagmorgen aus der Militärhaft entlassen
und von Soldaten zum Generalstaatsanwalt „begleitet“. Hier droht ihm eine Anklage wegen Aufstand.

pp Bangkok. Am Montagmorgen gegen 7.20 Uhr „begleiteten“ Soldaten fünf ehemalige Anti-Regierungsdemonstranten zum Büro des
Generalstaatsanwaltes. Der soll nun prüfen, ob gegen die fünf Personen eine Anklage wegen Aufstand erhoben werden kann.

Zu den fünf Personen zählen neben Herrn Suthep auch der Sohn seiner Frau Akanat Promphan, Sathit Wongnongtoey,
Sombat Thamrongthanyawong und Somsak Kosaisuk.

Sie alle wurden bereits am Donnerstagnachmittag unmittelbar nach der Machtergreifung durch den Junta-Chef Prayuth Chan-ocha verhaftet und inhaftiert.

Ein Mitglied der PdRC, Herr Thaworn Senneam sagte, Herr Suthep und seine vier Helfer würden ihre Aussagen vor dem Generalstaatsanwalt machen.
Das Büro werde dann weitere Informationen und Beweise sammeln und dann entscheiden, ob sie tatsächlich wegen Aufstand angeklagt werden.

Quelle: BangkokPost

----------


## wein4tler

*Militärjunta erklärt Gründe für den Putsch* 

Wochenblitz, 26.5.2014,

Thailand - Der Sprecher des National Council for Peace and Order (NCPO), Winthai Suwaree, erklärte am 25. Mai, weshalb das Militär putschte.

Diese Erklärung sei von Militärattaches an die Botschaften in Thailand weitergereicht worden.

In dieser Erklärung seien drei Gründe aufgeführt, weshalb der Militärputsch nötig gewesen sei.
Die Gründe sind die Folgenden:

1. *Thailand ist anders* und die politische Landschaft unterscheidet sich von anderen Ländern.

2. Dem Militär lagen klare Beweise und eindeutige Gründe vor, weshalb es die Macht ergreifen musste. Die Beweise und Gründe würden
    später der internationalen Gemeinschaft präsentiert werden.

3. Die demokratische Regierungsform hat in Thailand zu vielen Toten geführt.

Winthai wies darauf hin, dass das thailändische Militär schon immer die demokratische Regierungsform unterstützte.


11:45 Uhr: General Prayuth hat die Königliche Billigung erhalten und gab eine Pressekonferenz.

----------


## wein4tler

Für mich eine seltsame Erklärung. Aber immerhin hat der alte Herr anscheinend nachträglich den Putsch abgesegnet. Wird interesant was noch zu Tage kommt.

----------


## schiene

*König stellt sich hinter Militärmachthaber*
Der thailändische König hat Prayuth Chan-Ocha als Regierungschef bestätigt. Dieser kündigte an, mit Gewalt gegen neue Proteste vorzugehen. 

Nach dem Militärputsch in Thailand ist General Prayuth Chan-Ocha vom König als Chef des regierenden Militärrats bestätigt worden. Prayuth wandte sich am Montag nach dem Treffen mit Bhumibol Adulyadej in seiner ersten Rede seit der Machtübernahme an die Nation.

hier geht's weiter:
Quelle:
http://www.20min.ch/ausland/news/sto...haber-28376532

----------


## wein4tler

*NCPO verbittet sich Kritik*

Wochenblitz, 27.05.2014

 Bankok - Das thailändische Entwicklungsinstitut (TDRI), 77 Akademiker und das NGO-Koordinationskomitee für Entwicklungen (NGO-COD)
veröffentlichten unterschiedliche Stellungnahmen, die eines gemeinsam haben: Sie forderten den National Council for Peace and Order (NCPO) auf, Kritik zuzulassen.

Führer Prayuth Chan-ocha warnte vor Kritik an der Militärjunta und vor kritischen Berichterstattungen der Medien, die den Konflikt verschärfen könnten.
TDRI-Präsident Somkiat Tangkitvanich sagte, er glaube, dass „akademische Freiheit Kommentare und Meinungen mit sich bringen, die für die NCPO zum Vorteil sein können.“
Armeechef und Führer Prayuth Chan-ocha hatte am 26. Mai die Medien nochmals zur Vorsicht aufgefordert und warnte insbesondere vor kritischen Kommentaren auf Facebook.

Nach seiner Bestätigung als Führer durch den König hatte Prayuth gesagt: „Soldaten und Polizei dürfen nicht mehr kritisiert werden.
Ich will mich mit niemandem streiten, ich will nur meine Intentionen deutlich machen. Ich kann alles erreichen, so lange die Leute bereit sind,

mir zu helfen. Kritisieren Sie mich nicht und machen Sie keine Schwierigkeiten, das ist sinnlos.“

*Neue Proteste*

Am 26. Mai versammelten sich trotz dieser deutlichen Warnung wieder mehrere hundert Demonstranten am Victory Monument.
Die angerückte Armee behauptete über einen Lautsprecher, dass die Demonstranten bezahlt würden. Dann wurden Ausländer das Ziel der Armee.
„Die ausländischen Medien sind böse“, sagte die Armee über Lautsprecher. „Ihr habt wohl ausländische Ehemänner, weil Ihr immer auf Seiten der Ausländer steht.“
Dann wandte sich die Armee direkt an die ausländischen Medienvertreter: „Ihr Ausländer seid besser vorsichtig.“
Die Demonstration löste sich am frühen Abend auf, zu Zwischenfällen kam es nicht.

Die Befürworter des Putsches demonstrierten ebenfalls und versicherten dem Militär ihre Unterstützung – ausgerechnet am Demokratie-Denkmal.


*Bildungsstätten werden auf Kurs gebracht*

Thailand - Mitarbeiter und Dozenten mehrerer Bildungseinrichtungen in Chiang Mai, Mahasarakham, Ubon Ratchathani
und Phitsanulok wurden von der Junta zum Rapport bestellt und aufgefordert, politische Aktivitäten zu beobachten und zu unterbinden.

Nach sporadischen Protesten gegen die Militärjunta in Chiang Mai, bestellte die Armee Repräsentanten von Volksschulen, Oberstufenzentren und
Universitäten in Chiang Mai zum Gespräch. Chiang Mai sei auf einer „Beobachtungsliste“, weil einige Leute wohl nicht die Gründe für die Machtergreifung
der Junta verstünden, sagte ein Kommandant.
Ähnliches wurde von den Universitäten in Mahasarakham, Ubon Ratchathani und der Naresuan Universität in Phitsanulok gemeldet.
Dutzende Dozenten wurden vom Militär einbestellt, um sie in Einklang mit der Militärführung zu bringen.

----------


## wein4tler

*Junta ernennt Expertenteam* 

Wochenblitz, 28.5.2014

Bangkok - Die Militärjunta hat ein Komitee mit rund einem Dutzend Beratern ernannt, die sich mit innerer Sicherheit, Wirtschaft und Justiz beschäftigen sollen.

Zu diesem Team gehört unter anderem *der ehemalige Verteidigungsminister General Prawit Wongsuwan*, der zum Vorsitzenden des Komitees bestellt wurde.

Für Auswärtige Angelegenheiten ist *der ehemalige Finanzminister Somkid Jatusripitak* zuständig. Somkid wurde bislang eigentlich dem Thaksin-Lager zugerechnet.

General Prawit führt das Dream Team an

Pridiyathorn Devakula (ehemaliger Finanzminister in der Regierung Surayud nach dem Putsch 2006) und der 
ehemalige Wirtschaftsminister und Senator Narongchai Akrasaneewurden mit wirtschaftlichen Fragen beauftragt.

Wisanu Kruengam, ebenfalls bislang zum Thaksin-Lager gehörend, wurde in den Rechtsausschuss bestellt.

General Anupong Paochinda, ehemaliger Armeechef und einer der Hauptakteure beim Putsch 2006, ist für die innere Sicherheit zuständig.

----------


## wein4tler

Interessantes Experten-Team.

----------


## schiene

*Thailand nach seinem zwölften Militärputsch*
Der immer wiederkehrende Kampf
"Thailand erlebt erneut den alten Kampf um die Kontrolle der Macht im Land. Kritiker glauben, der mächtige General Prayuth werde Neuwahlen erst anordnen, wenn die gestürzte Regierung ohne Chance ist - doch deren Zuspruch könnte wachsen. 

General Prayuth Chan-Ocha, seit dem Putsch der neue starke Mann in Thailand, hat den Segen des greisen Königs Bhumipol: Der im Land verehrte aber schwer kranke Monarch bestätigte Prayuth als neuen Regierungschef. Verfassungsrechtlich war das gar nicht mehr nötig, schließlich hat das Militär die Verfassung sofort außer Kraft gesetzt - doch ohne Anerkennung des Königs wird auch im Thailand des Jahres 2014 niemand etwas.
Prayuth ist nun mächtiger als ein Premierminister, auch wenn seine offizielle Bezeichnung unklar sei, da es ohne Verfassung keinen Premier gebe, erklärt der Politikwissenschaftler Panitan Wattanayagorn. Von den Befugnissen her sei Prayuth aber einem Premier gleichzusetzen."
hier gehts weiter...
Quelle:
http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/thailand2054.html

----------


## wein4tler

*König bestätigt Übergangsverfassung*

Wochenblitz, 23. Juli 2014

Bangkok: - Der König bestätigte am 22. Juli die neue Übergangsverfassung. Damit ist der Weg für die Einsetzung eines Premierministers, Kabinetts,
einer Verfassungsgebenden Versammlung, einer Gesetzgebenden Versammlung und eines Reformrates geebnet.

Der Chef des Nationalen Rates zur Erhaltung von Ruhe und Ordnung (NCPO) ist für die nationale Sicherheit zuständig. Es ist ihm erlaubt, Aktionen einzuleiten,
die als eine Bedrohung für Frieden, Sicherheit, Konjunktur und Monarchie angesehen werden könnten.

Die Übergangsverfassung enthält 48 Artikel, *der letzte Artikel amnestiert die Mitglieder des NCPO für ihre Taten*, denn ein Putsch ist in Thailand illegal
und könnte als Landesverrat angesehen und mit der Todesstrafe geahndet werden.
Die Verfassung ebnet den Weg für die *Gründung einer Gesetzgebenden Versammlung (NLA)*, die 220 Mitglieder umfasst, die alle vom NCPO nominiert
und vom König ernannt werden.

Die *Regierung soll aus einem Premierminister* und einem *35-köpfigen Kabinett* bestehen. Die Regierung wird von der NLA nominiert und vom König ernannt.
Weiterhin wird ein *Nationaler Reformrat* gegründet, der 250 Mitglieder umfasst. Diese werden vom NCPO nominiert und vom König ernannt. Die Mitglieder sollen
aus Repräsentanten der einzelnen Provinzen und unterschiedlichen Gesellschaftsschichten stammen.

Weiterhin wird eine *Verfassungsgebende Versammlung* gegründet, die mit der Ausarbeitung einer neuen, endgültigen Verfassung beauftragt wird.
Die Mitglieder werden von NCPO, dem Reformrat, der NLA und dem Kabinett ernannt.

*Mitglieder der NLA, dem Reformrat, der Verfassungsgebenden Versammlung und auch die Minister dürfen keine Parteimitglieder sein* und in den
letzten drei Jahren keine politische Ämter bekleidet haben.

Laut NCPO-Zeitplan soll es im Oktober kommenden Jahres Wahlen geben. Sek Wannamathee, Sprecher des Außenministeriums, sagte, die Übergangsverfassung
werde dabei helfen, die internationale Gemeinschaft zu überzeugen, dass die Militärregierung ihren strategischen Fahrplan umsetzt und den zuvor genannten Zeitraum einhält.

----------


## schiene

aus der "NZZ"

"Zwei Monate nach dem Militärputsch in Thailand hat das Land eine Übergangsverfassung erhalten. Das Dokument gewährt der Junta, die sich den Namen «Nationalrat für Frieden und Ordnung» (NCPO) gegeben hat und das Land seit Mai regiert, nahezu uneingeschränkte Sonderrechte. In dem Dokument, das 48 Artikel umfasst, ist unter anderem geregelt, wie die kommende Verfassung zustande kommen soll. Im Vorwort der Verfassung heisst es, dass Thailand reformiert werden solle, um eine «wahrhafte Demokratie» zu werden. Im Zuge dessen solle auch die Korruption beseitigt werden.

Das Dokument regelt, dass die mehr als hundert Anordnungen der Militärjunta, die diese seit der Machtübernahme veröffentlicht hat, in Kraft bleiben sollen. Das Übergangsparlament soll aus 220 Abgeordneten bestehen, die alle von der Junta ernannt werden. Dieses Parlament soll anschliessend einen Regierungschef und bis zu 35 Minister ernennen. Einschränkungen wie in früheren Übergangsverfassungen, wonach Staatsbedienstete keine Rolle in Parlamenten oder in der Übergangsregierung haben durften, gibt es in dem Dokument nicht. Es ist daher möglich, dass sich sowohl im Parlament als auch in der Übergangsregierung Armeeoffiziere befinden werden. Einige Beobachter erwarten sogar, dass Armeechef Prayuth nach dem Ende seiner Amtszeit als Armeechef im September den Posten des Ministerpräsidenten besetzen wird."
hier gehts weiter..
Quelle:
http://www.nzz.ch/international/viel...ele-1.18349575

----------


## wein4tler

*Luftwaffenchef Prajin empfiehlt General Prayuth für den Posten des Ministerpräsidenten*

General Prayuth ist der beste Mann für den Posten des Ministerpräsidenten, sagte Luftwaffenchef Prajin Jantong am Sonntag.
Er selber, so sagte er weiter, sei für dieses Amt nicht geeignet.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/most-rece...-to-be-premier

pp Bangkok. Luftwaffenchef Prajin Jantong erklärte am Sonntag gegenüber der Presse, dass er den Kopf des
Nationalen Rat für Frieden und Ordnung, General Prayuth Chan-Ocha am besten für das Amt des Ministerpräsidenten geeignet sei. 
Aufgrund seiner Fähigkeiten und seiner Anordnungen in den letzten zwei Monaten sei er der geeignete Mann, um die Spitze bei der 
Verwaltung des Landes zu übernehmen, sagte Luftwaffenchef Prajin weiter. Er selber sei für diesen Posten weniger geeignet, betonte er. 
Gemäß der Übergangsverfassung von 2014 wird die Mitgliedschaft des NCPO von derzeit sieben auf 15 Personen erhöht. 
"General Prayuth ist der beste Vorschlag für den Posten des Ministerpräsidenten“, sagte er weiter. 

Außerdem habe der Nationale Rat für Frieden und Ordnung durch die Ernennung von einer großen Anzahl von aktiven und pensionierten Offizieren
der National Legislative Assembly (NLA), seine Zukunftspläne wirksam umgesetzt, sagte er weiter. 
Khun Prajin lehnte allerdings eine Stellungnahme zu der Frage ab, ob er ebenfalls gleichzeitig für das neue Kabinett oder für 
den Posten des stellvertretenden Ministerpräsidenten ernannt werden könnte.

----------


## schiene

*Thailand mit neuem Kabinett*

"Thailand verfügt seit Montag wieder über ein Kabinett mit klarer Aufgabenzuordnung. Die von Ministerpräsident Prayuth Chan-ocha vorgestellte Regierung umfasst erwartungsgemäss zahlreiche Militärs. Elf der 32 Spitzenpositionen werden durch Offiziere besetzt. Zwei der vier Stellvertreter Prayuths gehören zudem dem «Nationalrat für Frieden und Ordnung» (NCPO) an, der seit dem Putsch vom 22. Mai in der Politik die Fäden zieht."
hier gehts weiter...
Quelle:
http://www.nzz.ch/international/elf-...ett-1.18374499

----------


## wein4tler

*Amnesty kritisiert Menschenrechtslage nach Putsch in Thailand*

Blick.ch

Berlin – Knapp vier Monate nach der Machtübernahme durch das Militär in Thailand hat die Menschenrechtsorganisation Amnesty International die Lage
in dem südostasiatischen Land kritisiert. Es herrsche ein Klima der Angst, erklärte die Organisation am Donnerstag.

In den ersten hundert Tagen seit dem Putsch habe es «hunderte willkürliche Verhaftungen, unfaire Verfahren vor Militärgerichten, Berichte von Folter bis
hin zu Scheinhinrichtungen und eine massive Einschränkung der Meinungs- und Versammlungsfreiheit» gegeben, heisst es in einem Bericht. Es sei
«eine systematische politische Verfolgung kritischer Stimmen» zu beobachten.

Die thailändische Armee hatte nach monatelangen politischen Unruhen mit fast 30 Toten am 20. Mai das Kriegsrecht verhängt und zwei Tage später 
die Macht im Land übernommen. Sie setzte die Verfassung ausser Kraft und kündigte an, frühestens im Herbst 2015 Parlamentswahlen zu organisieren.

Bis dahin sollen von einer Übergangsregierung unter Führung von Armeechef Prayut Chan-o-Cha politische Reformen durchgesetzt und ein Verfassungsentwurf erarbeitet werden.

Amnesty erklärte nun, zwar könnten «im Kriegsrecht Menschenrechte teilweise eingeschränkt werden». Die Militärregierung gehe aber «weit über den zulässigen Rahmen hinaus»
und verstosse «klar gegen internationale Menschenrechtsstandards, auf die sich Thailand verpflichtet hat». 
Auch die Arbeit von Menschenrechtsorganisationen werde eingeschränkt. (SDA)

----------

